# [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lon,

Nice to be able to put a face to the name.
As far as I can see, the movie is factually correct.
If possible you could have started with a schematic
drawing of what you were builing and a short remark
about why the two 5W 6.2 and 6.8V zeners (share the
power dissipation and the temperature dependancy is
close to zero for the zener values around 6V)

Also you don't really need 8 gauge wire, as the max
that it should carry is 1/2 amp, so regular extension
cord wire or even thinner would work just as well.

With all this, I want to compliment you on making the
process of creating zener regs very easy with your
clear instructions. Most people are visually strong
so seeing it makes it easier to create your own.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Loni
Sent: Friday, November 23, 2007 12:56 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube

I was in the midst of building zener-regs for my US Electricar Prism and decided other EV builders/owners could possibly benefit from a how-to video.

I wish I could say it wasn't me in the video... Hopefully I didn't make any factual errors and don't entirely come across as the layman that I am in matters of electronics. As for the quality of my work, well, I guess time 
will tell... ;^)

Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ_Xlbw83Ko

Feel free to be brutally honest.

Lon 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lon
Nice video. Have you checked your diodes continuity to make sure they are
ok? With an ohm meter is should conduct one way and not the other. The
observation I note is use of a high powered solder gun verses a 7 to 10 watt
iron. I would worry about over heating the diodes. Also the diode getting
wet is not an issue, however cooling the joint in water may stress it making
a good joint a cold joint subject to corrosion and failure. I would just let
it air cool. But this is only an opinion of a electro-mechanical
technician.



> Loni <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I was in the midst of building zener-regs for my US Electricar Prism and
> > decided other EV builders/owners could possibly benefit from a how-to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey great video Loni. Here's a .pdf I put together last year that goes
along nicely with your video.
http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/Zener_Regs.pdf It shows some close ups of
the components that folks could look at while following your video.

If there was anything I'd add to my procedure it would be a schematic
showing that the resistor is in parallel with the lamp and those are in
series with the other two zeners. But seeing the pic close up of the
resistor on the lamp most people could tell that was the fact.

Anyway, mine worked well enough, however I needed something a little more
aggressive. Now I have flooded batteries so they are not needed. But I
will save them for other projects down the line.

Great video though. Its sure to help lots of folks 

Mike Willmon 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Loni
Sent: Thursday, November 22, 2007 11:56 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube

I was in the midst of building zener-regs for my US Electricar Prism and 
decided other EV builders/owners could possibly benefit from a how-to video.

I wish I could say it wasn't me in the video... Hopefully I didn't make any 
factual errors and don't entirely come across as the layman that I am in 
matters of electronics. As for the quality of my work, well, I guess time 
will tell... ;^)

Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ_Xlbw83Ko

Feel free to be brutally honest.

Lon 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 11/23/2007 2:00:39 AM Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes:

I was in the midst of building zener-regs for my US Electricar Prism and 
decided other EV builders/owners could possibly benefit from a how-to video.


VERY helpful!
I'll be needing this sort of regulator for ten 12 volt batteries. What 
would be value of the resistor and diodes for that set up?




Matt Parkhouse
Colorado Springs, CO
BMW m/c-Golf Cart trike - 48 volts, 30mph on the flat, 35 mile range
1972 VW Van - Engine/gas tank OUT, work under way!



**************************************Check out AOL's list of 2007's hottest 
products.
(http://money.aol.com/special/hot-products-2007?NCID=aoltop00030000000001)
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, folks.

> Hey great video Loni. Here's a .pdf I put together last year that goes
> along nicely with your video.
> http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/Zener_Regs.pdf It shows some close ups 
> of
> the components that folks could look at while following your video.

I actually based my build on Mike's great .pdf, so I'd refer anyone building 
zener-regs to the .pdf first. The video is definitely about the physical act 
of putting one together. With some of your suggestions in mind I may edit in 
a schematic and additional warnings/instruction, but I might not. I'm tired!

I agree that quenching the solder in water would be bad. In the raw video 
the ring terminals air cool (I blow on them) before I dip just the ring 
(opposite end from the one soldered) in water for more comfortable handling.

I too was concerned about about overheating the diodes with a soldering gun, 
but in the .pdf Mike specs a >60W solder iron (step #11), so I figured he 
wanted lots of heat quickly and the zeners would deal with it :^0 Was it 
supposed to read <60W? At any rate, apparently enough heat goes to the ring 
terminal to save the diode. All of the regs I tested with a power supply 
work great.

Hope this helps anyone planning to build a few. I ended up building 100. 
That's a lot of sitting and soldering. Don't worry, I never inhaled ;^)

Lon 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I found that with anything less than the 60W iron the ring terminal would
sink all the heat enough that it took forever to melt the solder. 60W did
it in a reasonable time. A 500W gun would be fine for relatively short
bursts.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Loni
Sent: Friday, November 23, 2007 8:17 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube

Thanks for the feedback, folks.

> Hey great video Loni. Here's a .pdf I put together last year that goes
> along nicely with your video.
> http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/Zener_Regs.pdf It shows some close ups 
> of
> the components that folks could look at while following your video.

I actually based my build on Mike's great .pdf, so I'd refer anyone building

zener-regs to the .pdf first. The video is definitely about the physical act

of putting one together. With some of your suggestions in mind I may edit in

a schematic and additional warnings/instruction, but I might not. I'm tired!

I agree that quenching the solder in water would be bad. In the raw video 
the ring terminals air cool (I blow on them) before I dip just the ring 
(opposite end from the one soldered) in water for more comfortable handling.

I too was concerned about about overheating the diodes with a soldering gun,

but in the .pdf Mike specs a >60W solder iron (step #11), so I figured he 
wanted lots of heat quickly and the zeners would deal with it :^0 Was it

supposed to read <60W? At any rate, apparently enough heat goes to the ring 
terminal to save the diode. All of the regs I tested with a power supply 
work great.

Hope this helps anyone planning to build a few. I ended up building 100. 
That's a lot of sitting and soldering. Don't worry, I never inhaled ;^)

Lon 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

in this situation #18 wire is good for 5 amps 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Cor van de Water<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Friday, November 23, 2007 3:17 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube


Hi Lon,

Nice to be able to put a face to the name.
As far as I can see, the movie is factually correct.
If possible you could have started with a schematic
drawing of what you were builing and a short remark
about why the two 5W 6.2 and 6.8V zeners (share the
power dissipation and the temperature dependancy is
close to zero for the zener values around 6V)

Also you don't really need 8 gauge wire, as the max
that it should carry is 1/2 amp, so regular extension
cord wire or even thinner would work just as well.

With all this, I want to compliment you on making the
process of creating zener regs very easy with your
clear instructions. Most people are visually strong
so seeing it makes it easier to create your own.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com<http://www.proxim.com/>
Email: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> Private: http://www.cvandewater.com<http://www.cvandewater.com/>
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb<http://www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb>

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Loni
Sent: Friday, November 23, 2007 12:56 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube

I was in the midst of building zener-regs for my US Electricar Prism and decided other EV builders/owners could possibly benefit from a how-to video.

I wish I could say it wasn't me in the video... Hopefully I didn't make any factual errors and don't entirely come across as the layman that I am in matters of electronics. As for the quality of my work, well, I guess time 
will tell... ;^)

Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ_Xlbw83Ko<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ_Xlbw83Ko>

Feel free to be brutally honest.

Lon 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Loni wrote:
> > I was in the midst of building zener-regs for my US Electricar Prism and
> > decided other EV builders/owners could possibly benefit from a how-to video.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Loni wrote:
> > I actually based my build on Mike's great .pdf, so I'd refer anyone
> > building zener-regs to the .pdf first.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

See Mike Willmon's email:
http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/Zener_Regs.pdf 


Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Friday, November 23, 2007 11:58 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube



> Loni wrote:
> > I actually based my build on Mike's great .pdf, so I'd refer anyone
> > building zener-regs to the .pdf first.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Matt,

It may be confusing that the zener values are 6.2 and 6.8V
but they *add up* - because they are in series - to 13V and they
are intended to regulate a 12V battery. 

Hope this helps,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Friday, November 23, 2007 6:21 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube



In a message dated 11/23/2007 2:00:39 AM Mountain Standard Time, [email protected] writes:

I was in the midst of building zener-regs for my US Electricar Prism and decided other EV builders/owners could possibly benefit from a how-to video.


VERY helpful!
I'll be needing this sort of regulator for ten 12 volt batteries. What 
would be value of the resistor and diodes for that set up?




Matt Parkhouse
Colorado Springs, CO
BMW m/c-Golf Cart trike - 48 volts, 30mph on the flat, 35 mile range
1972 VW Van - Engine/gas tank OUT, work under way!



**************************************Check out AOL's list of 2007's hottest 
products.
(http://money.aol.com/special/hot-products-2007?NCID=aoltop00030000000001)
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Taking a page from the battery welder handbook...

If you have too low a wattage iron you will have to take a long time to
soak things to the point of soldering and actually more heat can get
into the sensitive component. A high wattage iron heats what you want
to solder quicker and the addition of solder cools it down. The higher
heat for a shorter period can end up being less. I was actually
concerned when I saw the clamp onto the bulb. I feared that it would
sink so much heat that he would have to really poor on the juice.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> As others mentioned, you don't need #8 wire -- even #22 will do because
> the current is so low. I put the lamp in the center of the wire so the
> heat from it and the zener aren't in the same spot. I used "heavy duty"
> ring terminals which work better as heat sinks.


I thought about puting the lamps in the middle too, but on US Electricar 
Prisms anything that isn't tucked down next to the terminals stands a good 
chance of being crunched when the pack is sandwiched up to the floorboards. 
I decided not to chance it. Great idea for other zener-reg builders though.

Where did you find "heavy duty" ring terminals? At Mouser.com they were 
spendy for the overkill 8-gauge wire I was using, so I got mine locally from 
a battery specialty store.

Lon

PS: Guys like me who are taking the plunge into EV ownership from 
non-electrical backgrounds owe a real debt of gratitude to those who put 
forth ideas for such things as zener-regs. Next time you're in Portland I'm 
buying the beer... : )

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

try your local electric supply house , under whole sale electric dealers , another place is grangers if not local www,granger,com some mechinical parts at mcmaster/carr also on thr net but don't know address
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Loni<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Saturday, November 24, 2007 10:55 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DIY Zener-Regulator How-To on YouTube


> As others mentioned, you don't need #8 wire -- even #22 will do because
> the current is so low. I put the lamp in the center of the wire so the
> heat from it and the zener aren't in the same spot. I used "heavy duty"
> ring terminals which work better as heat sinks.


I thought about puting the lamps in the middle too, but on US Electricar 
Prisms anything that isn't tucked down next to the terminals stands a good 
chance of being crunched when the pack is sandwiched up to the floorboards. 
I decided not to chance it. Great idea for other zener-reg builders though.

Where did you find "heavy duty" ring terminals? At Mouser.com they were 
spendy for the overkill 8-gauge wire I was using, so I got mine locally from 
a battery specialty store.

Lon

PS: Guys like me who are taking the plunge into EV ownership from 
non-electrical backgrounds owe a real debt of gratitude to those who put 
forth ideas for such things as zener-regs. Next time you're in Portland I'm 
buying the beer... : )

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Loni wrote:
> > I thought about puting the lamps in the middle too, but on US
> > Electricar Prisms anything that isn't tucked down next to the
> > terminals stands a good chance of being crunched when the pack is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>Guys like me who are taking the plunge into EV ownership from
>> non-electrical backgrounds owe a real debt of gratitude to those who
>> put forth ideas for such things as zener-regs. Next time you're in
>> Portland I'm buying the beer... : )
>
> Thanks! But contributions to the Sunrise project would be worthy
> alternative. Every penny helps! 

I absolutely agree. At the moment, I'm dropping money like mad on my 
Prism...but when I can, I'll kick something in.

Until then... HEY EVERYBODY, CONTRIBUTE TO THE SUNRISE PROJECT!!!

How was that?? :^)


> -- 
> Ring the bells that still can ring
> Forget the perfect offering
> There is a crack in everything
> That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
> --
> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

